# Gas assisted hydraulic auger adjustment -BROKEN



## truscott69 (Dec 31, 2014)

I need help!! I have an HS 1132 (tracks not wheels) blower, serial SZBF 1017928 and the gas assisted hydraulic auger adjustment part is BUST. The blower works fine, except that I have to lift up on the handles (great workout....LOL) to keep the auger down, or else I leave a few inches of snow on the driveway. I've scoured the web and can't even find the part listed (not even an image) anywhere. I've done all the repairs on the blower since I've owned it (@10 years). Can anyone let me know where I can order the part from??
Thanks,
Geoff


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

You'll have to order it from your local Honda dealer. You can't find it online because it's Canadian only.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

I also have a HS1132 serial SZBF1013265 it doesn't have the gas assist. If I search a US web site, there are diagrams almost everywhere. If I search a CA site, diagrams are NOT available......I'm thinking this is by HONDA design. Maybe Honda does not want us Americans to improve our blowers like your are. 

Anyone have any imput on this....or just give us a CA parts diagram for a HS1132 or HS1332


----------



## GMH (Dec 31, 2013)

Maybe here?
Honda Snow Blower Parts HS1132 TAS-A SNOW BLOWER, JPN, VIN# SZBF-1010001.
Or here.
http://www.hondalawnparts.com/pages/oemparts?aribrand=HONPE


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

GMH said:


> Maybe here?
> Honda Snow Blower Parts HS1132 TAS-A SNOW BLOWER, JPN, VIN# SZBF-1010001.
> Or here.
> OEM Parts


They are both USA stores....no Canadian specific parts diagram.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

#1 Honda Snowblower Snow Thrower Parts Canada try them, they're Canadian.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

tinter said:


> #1 Honda Snowblower Snow Thrower Parts Canada try them, they're Canadian.


I just emailed them and got a response within minutes, so I'll bet they'd be helpful to you in finding that part. 

They ship the the U.S. as well as Canada. I've already book marked their page and have my eye on one of those auger housing extensions for an HS622.


----------



## truscott69 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks everyone……I've sent an email off to the Canadian site listed above. Just waiting to hear.


----------

